# Ole Preacher's IN!!



## mlandrum (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, got a sweet deal today on a brand new Pursuit G-4,  so   watch out deer and hogs this year


----------



## GAGE (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice, you will be stacking them up in no time. Good luck!


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 24, 2017)

Preacher,You've impressed me with your gardening,fishing,preserving food,hunting,Grandfathering,and all country boy abilities. Now if you'll make a good showing with that newfangled smokepole,I'll have to say,You the man.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Fish, gonna do my best!!!!!


----------

